# Can someone identify this bmw?



## Patroclus (Nov 18, 2013)

Trying to figure out the trim package on this bmw. The badge says x3 but that doesn't look like a door on the rear of the car.. looks more like a trunk? Any ideas?


----------



## SteveinArizona (Sep 12, 2016)

Looks like an X4 to me.


----------



## moRider (Feb 28, 2012)

X6. Maybe 2018?


----------



## dukedkt442 (Feb 12, 2013)

The badge says X6. 


Via the interwebs


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

dukedkt442 said:


> The badge says X6.


Well, there’s that.


----------



## BimmurBrothor (Jun 30, 2017)

At the distance and light angle...sure it appears to be X3,
But, yes it's X6.

Sent from my 9029W using Tapatalk


----------



## dukedkt442 (Feb 12, 2013)

More interesting is the pre-LCI E90 next to it.

Was this picture taken on the Grand Central Parkway, East of the Clearview?


----------

